# HTPC mit XBMC auf ITX Basis gesucht!



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

Ich mein, die Überschrift sagt im Grunde alles aus.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach eine potenten System, was ohne Probleme .flac und 1080p Medien wiedergeben kann. Als Grundlage möchte ich gern XBMC verwenden. Im Moment benutze ich den Popcorn Hour A300 und XBMC auf meinem Pi.

XBMC gefällt mir deutlich besser ... es funktioniert einfach wunderbar und die Möglichkeit per AirPlay Medien wiederzugeben ist für mich wichtig. Ich könnte mir ein AppleTV kaufen, allerdings ist mir das System an sich zu beschränkt im Zusammenspiel mit meinem Linux Server im Arbeitszimmer. IMO gibt es für das AppleTV v3 noch keinen jailbreak und damit keine Möglichkeit für XBMC.

Anforderung an die Hardware ist:

* sehr, sehr sparsam
* sehr, sehr sehr leise ... Pi und PCH sind passiv gekühlt, ich will keine Lüftergeräusche hören
* potent genug für FullHD Medien
* Steuerung über Fernbedienung meines Fernsehers, dürfte durch XBMC realisiert werden ( ist beim Pi so )
* kleines, unauffälliges Gehäuse was ggf. hinter den Fernseher geklemmt wird.

Ideen? Vorschläge?

Budget liegt bei ~300-500 EUR ... damit sollte so ein System doch zu realisieren sein, hoff ich doch.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Was verstehst Du unter sparsam? Ich mein: ob nun zB 30 oder 60W ist doch an sich egal, da das Ding ja nicht 24/7 laufen wird, sondern nur dann, wenn Du Medien nutzen willst, oder?

Soll das Gehäuse eher schmal, dafür hoch und tief sein? Oder eher breit, dafür flach und tief? Logischerweise muss das Gehäuse natürlich schon mind. mini-ITX-Maße haben, also 17x17cm plus fürs Netzteil ca 15x16cm. Also, hinter den Fernseher, das wird wohl nix, außer der steht 30-40cm vor der Wand. Zumal es ja auch genug Luft haben sollte

Wie weit wird der PC dann von Dir wegstehen? Denn ganz ohne Lüfter geht das wohl eher nicht. bzw: je "dünner" / kleiner das Gehäuse sein muss, desto eher muss dann doch rel. viel Lüftung mit rein.


Vorschlag:

Gehäuse Cooltek U1 silber, Mini-ITX (JB U1 S) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 50€
Netzteil: LC-Power LC200SFX 200W SFX12V 3.21 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 25€ (passiv = lautlos)
CPU: Intel Pentium G3220T, 2x 2.60GHz, tray (CM8064601483713) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 60€ (mit integrierter Grafik)
Mainboard: MSI H87I (7851-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 90€ (mit WLAN - falls du keines brauchst, geht es auch günstiger)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML4GX3M1A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 40€ (ist "low Profile" zur Sicherheit - normales wäre etwas günstiger, zB Crucial DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (CT51264BA160BJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland )
SSD fürs OS zB Toshiba Q 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (HDTS212EZSTA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 80€

CPU-Kühler ist schwer - der hier zB wäre von der Höhe gut und auch leise: Thermaltake Flexi (CLP0589) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da ist nur die Frage, ob der obere Teil "hoch genug" liegt, damit er nicht mit einem Bauteil des Boards in Konflikt kommt. Je kleiner der Kühler, desto mehr muss eben dann doch noch mit Lüftung geregelt werden. Und auch mit dem og- Kühler kann es sein, dass Du noch mind. 1x 80mm Lüfter ins Gehäuse einbauen musst, erst Recht bei nem passiven Netzteil.

In der Summe wären wir btw bei ca. 400€. Ob Du da noch eine große HDD einbauen willst, musst Du ja wissen  allerdings ginge in das Gehäuse nur ENTWEDER 1x 3,5 Zoll ODER 2x 2,5 Zoll, d.h. mit ner SSD müsstest Du als Festplatte eine Notebookplatte nehmen - die sind zwar an sich kaum teurer als normale, allerdings nur bis 1000GB. 1,5TB kosten dann schon direkt 90€, 2TB gibt es nur 3 Modelle, die kosten 130€ (in 3,5 Zoll nur 70-80€)

 Es gibt natürlich auch andere Gehäuse  aber du müsstest vlt. mal sagen, was Du genau machen willst, also auch, wo die Mediendateien dann liegen.


----------



## NazcaGT (14. Januar 2014)

Alter ich verstehe kein wort mit deinen abkürzungen, aber "XBMC" errinnert mich an die gute XM8 die es auch als XM8c und als XM8AR gibt.

Herbboy, kannst du mir mal erklären was ein "XBMC" ist und was überhaupt das thema ist?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

Herb ... dir erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Unter Sparsam versteh ich mögliche ~10 Watt mit Haswell CPUs im Idle. Denn das Ding soll ggf. 24/7 liefen.

Deine Komponenten schaue ich mir heute Abend in Ruhe an.

@NazcaGT:
Google hätte dir hier sicherlich geholfen, aber gern von mir: XBMC = Xbox Media Center. Die aktuelle Fassung hat nichts mehr mit Xbox gemein, der Name ist aber geblieben ... mehr oder weniger.

XBMC ist ein komplettes System für Multimedia, sprich Foto, Musik & Filme / Serien.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

NazcaGT schrieb:


> Alter ich verstehe kein wort mit deinen abkürzungen, aber "XBMC" errinnert mich an die gute XM8 die es auch als XM8c und als XM8AR gibt.
> 
> Herbboy, kannst du mir mal erklären was ein "XBMC" ist und was überhaupt das thema ist?



So nennt sich das Windows-Media Center wohl inzwischen, wegen der X-Box steht da jetzt auch XB => XBoxMediaCenter


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Herb ... dir erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Unter Sparsam versteh ich mögliche ~10 Watt mit Haswell CPUs im Idle. Denn das Ding soll ggf. 24/7 liefen.


 warum soll es denn 24/7 laufen? 10W im IDLE kannst Du vergessen 40W sind da eher realistisch. Im Standby, DA sind es unter 10W, sogar unter 5W. Da weiß ich aber nicht, wie schnell das System wieder bereit ist. Für die Ultrabooks gibt es ja die Vorgabe von AFAIK maximal 8 Sekunden, damit Windows bereit ist - d.h. ich VERMUTE dass es auch bei einem Mini-ITX-PC mit ner SSD nicht mehr als 8 Sekunden wären, um aus dem Standby zu kommen.

Wenn Du einfach nur Mediendaten abspielen willt, dann kauf Dir lieber eine Netzwerk HDD und einen reinen Multimediaplayer, der dann auf die Platte zugreifen kann und den du nicht immer anhaben musst, weil der quasi sofort bereit. vlt. auch ganz einfach nen BD-Player, der Netzwerk "hat"


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

Ich find jetzt auf die schnelle nicht den 'echten' c't Artikel, aber hier siehste du, was ich meine:

Bauvorschlag: Fixer 10-Watt-PC mit Haswell-CPU | heise Video

Es ist sehr wohl möglich einen PC mit 10 Watt Idle Leistung zu bauen, nur wollte ich halt von den gesamten Abmaßen nochmal eine Stufe runter. Im Standby 10 Watt ist ziemlich fubar ...  

Die Daten liegen ja bereits auf einem Netzwerkspeicher, meinen besagten Ubuntu Server der primär als NAS fungiert.

Edit: hier gibt es eine Zusammenfassung der besagten Bauvorschläge, kA ob du darauf Zugriff hast:
http://www.heise.de/ct/projekte/Bauvorschlaege-fuer-PCs-und-Server-1375124.html


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Daten liegen ja bereits auf einem Netzwerkspeicher, meinen besagten Ubuntu Server der primär als NAS fungiert.


 und warum dan nicht über einen Mediaplayer / BD-Player die Daten abspielen? ^^

Und warum da Ding 24/7 laufen muss, ist mir immer noch nicht klar ^^ 


Kannst Du vlt mal kurz die CPU und das Board nennen, die bei CT verwendet wurden?


die 40W hab ich aus einem ITX-Mainboardtest - da hab ich ganz vergessen, auf die CPU zu achten: da ist ein 4670k drin gewesen, der braucht natürlich viel mehr als ein Pentium T. Der normale G3220 zB braucht mit einem ATX-Board im IDLE 40W, Der G3230T wiederum hat als TDP 35W - das ist zwar nicht automatisch der Max-Vebrauch, der nicht-T ca 20W weniger - ich halte daher im IDLE eher 20W für realitisch. 10W kommt mir was arg wenig vor, das ziehen viele Netzteile ja schon dann, wenn der PC aus ist...


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Januar 2014)

Hast du schon mal eine Ouya in Betracht gezogen? Ich weiß leider gerade nicht, ob die Hardwarebeschleunigung des Tegra 3 in Verbindung mit XBMC mittlerweile richtig funktioniert, aber wenn das der Fall ist, sollte die Leistung eigentlich ausreichen. Den Preis von ~110€ und eine TDP von 5W wirst du mit x86 schwerlich erreichen können.


----------



## svd (14. Januar 2014)

Oder ein Kisterl auf Intel NUC Basis oder einen anderen Barebone PC wie den Gigabyte Brix (Gibt aber auch noch Shuttle, Zotac, was weiß ich, teilweise auch lüfterlos.)


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und warum dan nicht über einen Mediaplayer / BD-Player die Daten abspielen? ^^


Ich hab ja einen Mediaplayer, wie ich oben meinte: den Popcorn A300. Nur nervt mich hier die Oberfläche, ich hab mich einfach an XBMC GUI gewöhnt, mit den ganzen Annehmlichkeiten und der Steuerung über CEC.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mit meinem Rasp. Pi für 35 EUR das gleiche realisiert bekomme wie mit meinem Popcorn A300 ... 



> Und warum da Ding 24/7 laufen muss, ist mir immer noch nicht klar ^^


Weil das Ding dann ggf. meinen Ubuntu Server in Rente schickt, denn dieser frisst deutlich mehr Strom. Core2Duo E6600 mit einem mehr oder minder guten Asus Board.



> Kannst Du vlt mal kurz die CPU und das Board nennen, die bei CT verwendet wurden?


*11-Watt-PC mit Intel DH87RL*


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal eine Ouya in Betracht gezogen? Ich weiß leider gerade nicht, ob die Hardwarebeschleunigung des Tegra 3 in Verbindung mit XBMC mittlerweile richtig funktioniert, aber wenn das der Fall ist, sollte die Leistung eigentlich ausreichen. Den Preis von ~110€ und eine TDP von 5W wirst du mit x86 schwerlich erreichen können.


 Also die Videowiedergabe ist auf dem Pi wirklich super ... 1080p ohne stocken, wenn der Ton im Passtrough ausgegeben wird. Dank AV Receiver aber kein Problem.

Wenn der Pi DTS dekodieren müsste, würde das Teil schmelzen!  

Mir nervt nur die allgemeine Geschwindigkeit in der GUI und die unzureichende Spulfunktion, kA ob das an XBMC liegt oder am Pi.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Oder ein Kisterl auf Intel NUC Basis oder einen anderen Barebone PC wie den Gigabyte Brix (Gibt aber auch noch Shuttle, Zotac, was weiß ich, teilweise auch lüfterlos.)


 Intel NUC soll bei der Medienwiedergabe 720p ruckelfrei hinbekommen, 1080p soll bereits stocken und das Gerät ist zu 90% ausgelastet.


----------



## svd (14. Januar 2014)

Schade, ziemlich schwach. In jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *11-Watt-PC mit Intel DH87RL*


und die CPU?



 Wegen des Strombedarfs: wenn es halt doch eher 30W wären, dann würd ich überlegen, ob man die Daten, die 24/7 verfügbar sein müssen, nicht auf ne Netzwerk-HDD besser aufgehoben sind. Oder muss es ein PC sein, der auch außerhalb des Heimnetzwerkes erreichbar ist


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir nervt nur die allgemeine Geschwindigkeit in der GUI und die unzureichende Spulfunktion, kA ob das an XBMC liegt oder am Pi.


Ersteres liegt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit am Pi, zweiteres weiß ich leider nicht, da ich selbst XBMC nicht nutze.


----------

